# Boris diaw will start @ Passingforward



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Diaw Moves Into Starting Lineup 



> Diaw practiced with the first team on Tuesday and Head Coach Mike D'Antoni said after the workout that he plans to insert the Frenchman as the starting power forward with Shawn Marion moving back to the small forward, and James Jones coming off the bench.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I really like the energy he brings off the bench more, but this could work out. We'll see.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I also like his energy off the bench. But maybe this will work out. I'd rather have Marion at PF though. I think he's better at it then SF.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This could work. 


Diaw is a quality rebounding +Marion and Kurt. We should be a better rebounding team.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm... while we do get more rebounding/defense, we're gonna be giving up an outside threat. I really don't know what to think. It'll be interesting that's for sure.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh he does bring alot of energy off the bench but this is needed for playin detroit or we are going to get destroyed on the boards. I think JR could be a nice player off the bench as you guys have seen he comes in plays nicely hits 3's n then disappears abit, which is understandable hes a young player, with him coming off the bench he may have more of an impact.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

rebounding , defense , and may be some good positions for nash to shoot the ball ..I really don't know if it's a good decision , but it's worth trying it out ..One of the big question IMO remains diaw's ability to score 10-12 pts a night with a decent FG% . ..With nash , he should get lots of good touches though ... we will see .


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

That's nice :biggrin: . Well, it's actually a questionable move, Diaw at the 4. But, what matters is who close the game. Diaw is naturally a 3. I don't know much about his back to the basket game. But, he's a good passer out of the post. I guess we just have see what is D'antoni's plan with him on the starting lineup. I don't expect Diaw to score like two of his previous games since the Pistons is such a strong defensive team. But I expect him to continue play solid defense and showcase his all around game. Is it going to be on TV?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree with this move. I haven't watched any Suns game yet (so late on the East coast) but many say James Jones doesn't rebound much especially in that Kings game. We shot 55% and still lost the game because we couldn't protect our boards. 

Pistons will be a better rebounding team than Kings and if we don't plan ahead, we are doomed, no matter how well we shoot the ball. 

Diaw may not have the outside shooting but he can pass and spread out the floor more for Nash/Bell.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

The Suns with James Jones on the starting lineup has 5 players capable to score starting the game. And only 3 who are good defenders: Bell, Marion, and Thomas. While the bench basically only has Barbosa, Jackson, and House who can score. With James going to the bench, the second unit is going to be stronger than before offensively. It's more balanced between the starting lineup and the 2nd unit in terms of offense. James Jones can start bombing treys when he's playing against the opponents' 2nd unit. Diaw's move to the starting lineup means the Suns can start the game with their best defensive team while also not hurting the offense. Thanks to Diaw's passing ability and versatility.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

RSP83 said:


> That's nice :biggrin: . Well, it's actually a questionable move, Diaw at the 4. But, what matters is who close the game. Diaw is naturally a 3. I don't know much about his back to the basket game. But, he's a good passer out of the post. I guess we just have see what is D'antoni's plan with him on the starting lineup. I don't expect Diaw to score like two of his previous games since the Pistons is such a strong defensive team. But I expect him to continue play solid defense and showcase his all around game. Is it going to be on TV?



It'll be on TNT at 10:30 p.m. EST.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

MeirToTheWise said:


> It'll be on TNT at 10:30 p.m. EST.


Great, I missed the previous Suns game. Thanks.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think people should put too much stock into this. Diaw and Jones will probably rotate in and out of the starting rotation based on matchups, simply enough. In the end both will play good minutes because they're both pretty valuable players on this team. 

By the way this is a very good problem to have. I'm absolutely thrilled we ended up with two players of this caliber for so little.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I would much rather see him coming off the bench, the spark he brings is incredible. I am assuming this means Jones will be the 6th man now, hopefully he makes the same impact off the bench.

It has been interesting watching Diaw in action though. The guy can play and seems like he can play just about any position with passion. Seeing hiim match up against centers has been entertaining.


----------

